# Itty bitty pitties



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Anybody on GP have any pics of little APBT?
Im saying like 35 pounds and under full grown.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My Phoebe is 3 yrs. old and full grown and weighs in at 33lbs when conditioned for the show ring and weight pull comp, we are still in training for that though, she has not done a comp yet, lol. Here are a few pics, she is 2 1/2 in these pics, this was earlier this year during the summer in July.


































She is ADBA reg. and is OFRN on top and Jeep/Red Ranger on bottm


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

This is my CH Babycakes female at ADBA Nationals, she is 6 years old and weighs in at about 30lbs... not sure in this picture because we haven't weighed her..lol She is a tiny terror!!








some others of Cakes..
















one of her this summer, without any conditioning work..lol









This is my Jade dog, she is about 33lbs. She isn't a confirmation dog, but will out work just about any dog out there..lol She is 5 years old in this picture.









An up and comer who is 14 months old now is going to be in the 30s.. Townsend's Esmee..









I have a few others that I do believe are going to stay in the 30s as well.. I LOVE itty bitty dogs!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah I have really grown fond of the smaller lines of the gmae dogs, Phoebe and eve Krusher, who is just over 40lbs, are awesome dogs, love the size and compactness int ehm. Stacia, you know as always I love your dogs


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I used to love grabbing my little guys by the harness and picking them up like suitcases if stray dog came up to close....lol
Now i cant lift my big goofs (not pitties).


Those are great looking dogs in the above pics.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL yea I'd never be able to pick Dosia's big butt up either


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo pick up Phoenix & Orion, NOT!!!! I mean I can but omg it hurts my back, they weight right at 75 to 80lbs now, I have been soft since Penny passed. But I can do it. And yes about a year or so ago, I was at a ADBA show and a dog got loose, she made a bee-line for my Phoebe and I did just that, I snatched her up by her collar and someone jumped on the loose dog before it jumped up to snap at her. Love the smaller size, lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

the itty bitties


----------

